# Me, Halloween 08



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great looking Freddy!! Very nice job on the sweater.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks for the kind words MHooch , guess Freddy is not as scary in my kitchen lol


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent job! Love the mask


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! That's pretty darn impressive! Love it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think you look darn scary in your kitchen. you look fantastic. i don't like those kind of shows and you just reminded me why, to scary. good job


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks everyone "blushes" i always seem to overboard for Halloween (like most everyone here i would imagine lol) the mask cost me a good amount of $$$ but was soo worth it! 
i freaked a lot of peps out that night, not to mention all the kids that cryed when they came to the door for candy "grins" 
now, Hell, i dont know what i will do to top this next year lol


----------



## havik (Nov 8, 2008)

This is really good! I like the sweater and the mask, it looks like just like him.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, what you look like without the mask?
next year you dress up as mr. frost. icycles hanging from your nose. you're all blue and frosty looking. starched clothes that look like they are stiff from being frozen. snow on your hat and shoulders.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Just love the costume mr frost, particularly the one that looks like you're about ready to carve up little teddy into furry pieces, excellent job & all the work you put into it really shows


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice Freddy! Well done


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool pics, mr. frost, especially the first and last ones


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont have to many pics of myself hallorenescene, but heres one with me and Adrienne Barbeau at a con. great lady! 
thats my fav pic as well Dutchess. i made a joke when i first saw it like, The softer side of Freddy lol! he's not really a bad guy, he just needed his teddy "winks"


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohh, what a sweet face you have. now duchess, he does't look like a teddy bear killer does he?


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Nah, just a sweet teddy with a devilish side to him, I'm sure we could offer to provide him with the teddy winks he needs

Very sweet and Innocent looking mr frost, but we know what's deep down inside


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL you two are to much! provide me with the teddy huh? "grins"
i look sweet and Innocent?! boy i gotta work on that one "winks"


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Hallorenescene, I think mr frost is beginning to melt


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so lets give him some teddy winks


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

yes, sure that will work, but why do we always have to be so politically correct darn it


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

yes politically correct is just NO FUN! ;-)


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

To piggy-back on everyone else's comments and to quote a wise man, "_excellent_".


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

it's not only "no fun" it cripples our creative minds & leads one to become just another faceless entity of the masses". What ever happened to good ol' common sense & Everything has it's place and time. But the good news is its a curable disease


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so let/s see the cure duchess


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Well just knowing it cripples your creative minds makes me sad.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great job on your costume! The picture of you with the teddy bear is very creepy...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Yo Mr. F - that costume rocks! Great pics.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome, thats about the best Freddy I ever did see.


----------



## thebaronn (Feb 8, 2009)

*Amazing!*

Looks great!


----------

